# Carrier Logo in upper left status bar?



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi all. I was wonder if there was an app or mod that would allow me to put my carriers logo(Verizon) or an image in the upper left corner of my status bar? As you can see from my screen shot, I have my black,red and white theme going and I would love to either add the Verizon logo or a Beats by Dre logo in the upper corner to complete it for my liking. (*That side is to bare for me...lol.*) So if anyone could provide me any feedback or direction to start looking in, I would really appreciate it. Thanks!! 

BTW...I'm running the Eclipse2.2 rom with the Fury-X theme by Dubsx if that helps any.


----------

